
'The Last Jedi' Rotten Tomatoes Hacker Targets 'Black Panther' - nikse
https://www.inverse.com/article/40800-black-panther-rotten-tomatoes-dc-fan-hacker-event
======
Goladus
Rotten Tomatoes claims not to have found any evidence of tampering with the
audience score for _The Last Jedi_ [0]. Certainly, an assessment of fan
reactions in comment sections and on youtube shows a quite genuinely divided
reaction to the movie.

Let's wait for _Black Panther_ to be released publicly before getting
hysterical about what some random facebook group might try to do.

[0] [https://www.forbes.com/sites/robcain/2017/12/20/rotten-
tomat...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/robcain/2017/12/20/rotten-tomatoes-
confirms-its-55-last-jedi-audience-score-is-100-authentic/)

[http://archive.is/FMAA5](http://archive.is/FMAA5)

